# Prague. If you've seen Prague - you've seen Europe



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Everyone publishes smth about Prague. Now it is my turn. 
And yes, they have everything, even their own Eiffel Tower (the Petřín Lookout Tower, which resembles the Eiffel Tower and as it stands atop a hill, its top is at a higher elevation than that of the Eiffel Tower).


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing city (that I never visited again), magnificent pictures!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos of a beautiful city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos from Prague :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

One of Europe's finest! Great pictures!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

General Electric said:


> Amazing city (that I never visited again), magnificent pictures!


Thanks! 



gratteciel said:


> Great photos of a beautiful city!


Thank you, Gratteciel! Indeed, the city is beautiful. 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice photos from Prague


Thanks, Christos!



Benonie said:


> One of Europe's finest! Great pictures!


Thank you, really, Prague is one of the best cities. 

Thanks everyone for looking and 'liking'


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the density of those historic streets.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> I love the density of those historic streets.


Yes, these streets are very narrow and twisted. And it's great fun to explore them. There are numerous cosy inner yards, boutiques, cafes. As a rule the food is very good (but coffee is terrible) and rather cheap. And they have excellent beer.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

A bit more. 







Usually, I don't like to shoot interiors, but this church (The Church of Our Lady Victorious) was an exception:


----------



## tukidydes (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful pic and city _shik2005_ !


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful shots of one of the nicest cities.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for viewing


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Your photos of Prague are just fantastic Igor!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for your wonderful Prague pictures!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Well caught!


----------



## Carpenter01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Awesome! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

so much beauty!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Colorful city and pictures!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everybody for comments & 'likes'. Prague, surely, is one of my favorite cities (despite hordes of tourists  ).


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for looking & liking 

The best way to explore a city is do just that - go and explore it, I'm sure. Preferably on feet 
Let's have a walk


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great! Very nice update Igor. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great shots, despite the grey weather. Love this one! kay:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

beautiful pics of a beautiful city I got to discover in november.... there's always something to see, to experience, from the comfort food to the beer to the museums, architecture, nature, history, the statues, the tranquility one feels while walking and one thing I loved: the street artists! I found myself always attracted to Starometská where the musicians or circus artists are, it's cool!!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everybody for looking and liking :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely pictures, Igor! Prague is perfect...


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Romashka01 said:


> Lovely pictures, Igor! Prague is perfect...


Thank you, Roman! Quite agree, Prague is a real gem.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Atmospheric and really beautiful, Igor!
Particularly like the last pic with it's blue and orange nuances
that defy the rain...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful Prague. One of the best looking cities on the planet.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

shik2005 said:


>


Hey, the same clarinet player as in 2012.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

El_Greco said:


> Beautiful Prague. One of the best looking cities on the planet.


Sure, Prague is wonderful city.



Benonie said:


> Hey, the same clarinet player as in 2012.


I think this is his workspace  I'll try to find him on my old photos.



yansa said:


> Atmospheric and really beautiful, Igor!
> Particularly like the last pic with it's blue and orange nuances
> that defy the rain...


Thank you, yansa! 

On a rainy day:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you go inside the puppet theatre?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

^^ Alas, no!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Prague! :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really beautiful, Igor. 
Pic 1: Nice family scenes near the old column.
I visited a similar column today.

Pic 3: Heavenly balcony! ;-)


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Really beautiful, Igor.
> Pic 1: Nice family scenes near the old column.
> I visited a similar column today.
> 
> Pic 3: Heavenly balcony! ;-)


 In all possible senses...


----------



## nastyaheyyo (Apr 5, 2015)

Magneficient city!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Always good to see some updates from one of Europe's finest.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very good collection.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful, shik2005!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Prague! Well done :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Breathtaking, very nice updates shik2005!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Prague is beautiful indeed, but is getting overcrowded with tourists


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent update, colourful and lively! kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Leongname said:


> Prague is beautiful indeed, but is getting overcrowded with tourists


Sure, hordes of tourists 



yansa said:


> Excellent update, colourful and lively!


Thank you, Silvia!

Tank everybody for viewing & liking


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice update of a quite a charming city.....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

One of Europe's finest juwels!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Prague :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Astonishing and full of beauty, dear Igor! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great thread Igor. Prague is a fascinating city and your photos certainly show it.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for viewing, 'liking' and commenting 

Prague is wonderful city, sure.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures Igor. Just great!


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

charming city to the max.....one of the best cities in the world.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pics and places, Igor! kay:
And it seems more visitors than in Vienna!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very beautiful pictures,Igor!! :applause:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

lovely and nice shots as always.......


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

gratteciel said:


> Beautiful pictures Igor. Just great!


Thanks, Roberto! Much appreciated!



marlonbasman said:


> charming city to the max.....one of the best cities in the world.






yansa said:


> Wonderful pics and places, Igor! kay:
> And it seems more visitors than in Vienna!


Thank you, Silvia! I hope, you can do without excessive amount of visitors... 



Romashka01 said:


> Very beautiful pictures,Igor!! :applause:


Thanks, Roman!



MilbertDavid said:


> lovely and nice shots as always.......


Thank you!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

splendid city architecture...it would be romantic to spend a holiday with your love ones.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> Thank you, Silvia! I hope, you can do without excessive amount of visitors...


On one hand I'm happy when many people come to see Vienna -
on the other hand I'm not feeling comfortable in big crowds... 

Beautiful update! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> smth like this, I think: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV8EyGfonGk


Thank you for the link - very nice mix of modern and old!
I like that, but even more I like groups that use only old instruments.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely Prague, fine pics! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Magnificant updates ! kay:


----------



## Pinnian (Jan 23, 2017)

Beautiful city!


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Very nice update!!!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys!




People are waiting for the chiming clock


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Prague :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

awesome, I can see lots of tourists around, very popular because of its beauty.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

^^ Great place to visit.... if you don't mind crowds...


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

wow! so beautiful! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A bit like Rome, not too difficult to escape the hordes if you want to.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for visiting & feedback!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

looks like every other person is a tourist...love this city and the owners of those beautiful buildings must be utterly rich.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

A wonderful city full of charm.
Great pictures, Igor!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

utterly beautiful city, a tourists haven and one of my favorite cities.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful updates, Igor! :applause:
I particularly love the buildings in 135/5. kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update, Igor! kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for visiting! And feedback...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

It's really a wonderful town, Igor! And captured by you in wonderful pics! :applause:


----------



## pierberio (Mar 15, 2014)

It's like my third visit of Prague!
Wonderful shots!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow, this last set is gorgeous! What a charming city and great photos!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such a majestic stretch of river.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great shots, great city! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb update. Pic 1 looks like a painting! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

looking at these beautiful photos always gives me pleasure, 
a city which has lots of nice buildings and lively crowd.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

a lovely city and looks like a tourists' mecca.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys! More city, more crowds, more pictures!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new set, Igor!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! very nice pics, Igor! My favorites this and  this


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Always touched by its beauty! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful, Igor! My special favourites are pic 2, 4 and the last one with
gorgeous Grand Hotel Europa and charming Meran Hotel! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! a truly wonderful city, I love her for the old-schooled architectural styles - 
such as the gothic, renaissance and baroque.:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great, really nice updates kay:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful! the whole city is so grand.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful sepia shots, Igor! And those rooftop shots are lovely too.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

shik2005 said:


> Thank you, Silvia! It was very exiting to observe people 'in waiting' and their reaction on the show


kay:


Your update is extraordinary and breathtakingly beautiful, Igor :applause: - brightened my morning now
after this - for me - black football day yesterday.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

DSC03792

Old Town Square (Staroměstské náměstí) - fantastic place, whole universe.


DSC03794


DSC03797


DSC03799


DSC03806


DSC03807


DSC03807-2


DSC03808-2


DSC03811


DSC03810


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Prague :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots from Prague, Igor! Loved especially the Bohemian Bards in sepia.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent pics, Igor! :applause:
And I could not tell where we find such a wonderful building like the yellow
one here in Vienna. Vienna has many great buildings of other styles, but
this one really is special!
Prague definitively is a must-visit in Europe!





shik2005 said:


> DSC03807-2


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

DSC03813


DSC03816-

Two cats


DSC05947-2


DSC05946-2


DSC05950


DSC05951


DSC05953


DSC05954


DSC05956


DSC05957


DSC05961


DSC05965


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely update, Igor, many favourites! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Prague, Igor :applause:


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

wow!! .. really amazing place! .. a beautiful city.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Igor, I miss you and your beautiful photography!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi, everybody!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Prague


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I missed your wonderful photos, Igor! Great you came back.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You're back! Nice to see you.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

It's nice to return


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Amazing Praga!!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Welcome back, Igor! Love that last one on the boat.


----------

